

How The Martha Graham Google Logo is Animated - joshclemence
http://www.acumenholdings.com/blog/how-the-martha-grahm-google-logo-is-animated-short-explanation/

======
gokhan
I can't see any doodle on Google homepage, don't know why it's not available
to my country. Here's a higher resolution video of the doodle by the artist
Ryan Woodward himself:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsbI1GE4DGA>

It appears that animating dance figures is his speciality, check also this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBk3ynRbtsw>

~~~
kschua
It has been taken down. Their doodles last only 24 hours.

For future reference, if you think that a Google doodle is not available in
your country, you can try www.google.com/ncr

~~~
akent
Saved mirror anyone? I missed it.

~~~
nostrademons
They usually end up on <http://www.google.com/logos/> after a few days, time
permitting. There's a backlog right now because there've been like 5 animated
doodles in the past month.

------
seanalltogether
I can't access the article but looking at the homepage, I'm surprised it's not
just a giant spritesheet that changes the x/y offset on certain intervals.

Nevermind, it is a giant spritesheet, but it's optimised to allow for static
elements to not have to be redrawn.
<http://www.google.com/logos/2011/graham11-hp-sprite.png>

~~~
noduerme
Yes, but isn't Google supposed to be able to come up with an elegant equation
to represent those coordinates so it's not just this huge ugly pile of crap? I
popped the code open on it this morning and yawned. You know a company's
starting to get love handles when they have people who spend a week doing
stuff like this that runs for a day, mildly annoys a bunch of people, and is
immediately replaced.

~~~
83457
You do understand that people are literally going to google to watch this
animation, play pac-man and whatever else cool that happens on the frontpage?
Made it to Hacker News frontpage and people are talking about Google's
homepage. Job well done.

~~~
noduerme
Lighten up. People go to google regardless. And people talk about it because
it's the first thing everyone sees when they get to work in the morning. All
I'm saying is it's not really much of an accomplishment. An animated gif would
have been the same size file, for example -- no giant array necessary. I'm
just saying it's ironic that a company that's supposed to exemplify elegant
systems would end up writing single-use code that basically boils down to a
large ANSI graphic you'd see on the front of a WWIV BBS.

Hugh Hefner's birthday is April 9th. Where was his banner?

------
leejoramo
To get an animated feel for how this works, add a user CSS to outline the
border. I use the "User CSS" extension for Safari

<http://code.grid.in.th/>

Then add this CSS:

#hplogo div { border: 1px red solid; }

------
audionerd
I wonder why they went with many <div>'s, instead of a single <div> with JS
controlling the background-position and clip?

~~~
makeramen
With many small divs they only need to redraw the part that changes. The
sprite can also be smaller because every frame doesn't have to be the full
size of the logo.

------
hammock
Select the logo as it animates to see more clearly how it's a bunch of divs
being spawned. (To select it, either use your mouse or tab out of the search
box and hit Ctrl-A)

link: www.google.com

------
mamp
The animation was cool the first time, then after that it just got annoying -
like having a flash ad on the page. I changed my search to Bing for the first
time ever because of this animation.

------
_debug_
Let me guess : by taking up 100% CPU? Irritated me the whole day.

------
defroost
I use igoogle start page, and I can't see any animation, just a static Martha
Graham Google Logo. Does anyone have a the correct google URL in the States?
I've seen the video of it, but it annoying me that I can't see the actual
animation.

*edit: I found it <http://www.google.ca/>

~~~
makeramen
if you don't want to log out, just open up chrome in porn-mode (incognito) and
go to google.com

or just use any other browser your'e not logged in to. or just log out.

~~~
defroost
I guess since google.com/ig stores a cookies on my browser, all of them
actually, I couldn't get the normal google search page, even with logging out.
Thanks for the private mode tip.

------
golgo13
The logo didn't work in Opera 11.10 :/ I had to fire up IE 9 to take a peek

------
noduerme
Ain't really brilliant. And they used the same 'doodle' method before. What
would be nice is if they used the HTML5/canvas methods they've been hyping so
hard. Unfortunately, animating this with that would take at least a QC Xeon.

What would be really, really awesome would be if they did it with Flash. Then
it would work on droid, and iOS users would all go 'wtf?'

~~~
firefoxman1
Yeah I wish they would use canvas for browsers that support it, and fall back
to the million-div method

~~~
nostrademons
Bunsen was done with canvas:

<http://www.google.com/logos/bunsen.html>

It probably wouldn't have worked here, at least not without the gorgeous
artwork that makes the doodle famous. It was already a huge PITA to get all
the control points into Bunsen, and that was a mostly static animation with
pretty much simple polygons in motion. Martha Graham has fluid motion and
semi-realistic human figures; this is far too complex to draw with just code.

